

Ask HN: Best Screencast software for PC? - citizenkeys

I want to create some demo and support videos for my start-up.  I use Windows 7 on a PC.  Anybody can recommend any screencast software based on personal experience?
======
gspyrou
I have used Expression Encoder for creating demos.
[http://www.microsoft.com/expression/products/Encoder4_Overvi...](http://www.microsoft.com/expression/products/Encoder4_Overview.aspx)

------
pitdesi
I like <http://screencast-o-matic.com/> for what it does... and it's free for
my purposes.

